#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-01
<kidsodateless> All, magandang hapon 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-06-03
<gnubee> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-31
<SamhainXIII> Hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-02
<SamhainXIII> Magandang tanghali.
#ubuntu-ph 2012-06-03
<SamhainXIII> Magandang araw.
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-27
<Garples> good evening
<Garples> hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-27
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nhatz> yo Jucato 
<Guest90105> hello  i am new to ubuntu i would like some information   :) is antivirus needed in ubuntu linux  as i am comming from windows  
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-29
<croftworth> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2015-05-25
<nhatz> waaazaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<red11> hello
<red11> hello sir, paki accept naman yung application ko para sa ubuntu team philippines. salamat!
#ubuntu-ph 2016-06-02
<aqudei> ajo
#ubuntu-ph 2017-05-31
<BBIT_> hi 
#ubuntu-ph 2017-06-01
<MarkDude> Is this the main IRC Linux channel for PH?
<MarkDude> As far as Freenode goes, this seems the only PH Linux channel on IRC
<MarkDude> Nagsasalita ako Tagalog... Konti lang. 
<MarkDude> Ampingan nato ang atong kinaiyahan. Even less Cebuano :D
#ubuntu-ph 2017-06-03
<techmagus> Hi MarkDude, yes this is the official channel for Ubuntu-PH LoCo.
<techmagus> Welcome :)
#ubuntu-ph 2018-05-31
<mIk3_08> zachy?
<mIk3_08> atmark?
#ubuntu-ph 2018-06-02
<locodir-user> Hello!
<mIk3_08> yes hello
